# Power sliding doors



## ccdawkins (Sep 19, 2015)

My driver side sliding door will not automatically open or close. When you hit the button it starts to open /close and then it closes itself. No broken wires or loose connections. Just looking for some help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LaurensDad (Nov 23, 2011)

ccdawkins said:


> My driver side sliding door will not automatically open or close. When you hit the button it starts to open /close and then it closes itself. No broken wires or loose connections. Just looking for some help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My daughter spilled juice or something really sticky, that coated the weather stripping around the door base. Made the door stick, so that when you tried to open it, it would look it was trying to open, fail, and immediately shut. I finally gave the door a hard tug, while it was trying to open and broke the weatherstripping (on the car frame) free from the door, and it's opened fine since. If you're lucky that's the simple cause of the problem


----------



## bpbevins (Feb 14, 2007)

mine does the same thing. seems to open more often when motor is off, and you open drivers side first and all by it self.

good luck, please post fix if you figure one out.


----------

